
Engineering Roles Defined - JoeCortopassi
https://joecortopassi.com/articles/engineering-roles/
======
streetcat1
You have too many roles. Why not two: eng and senior eng. You are losing good
eng to roles.

As tech move faster, an architect that stop coding due to management tasks,
should not make technical decision.

